# invalid_session error



## dvsDave (Mar 20, 2003)

If you are getting an invalid_session error, try previewing the post.... then submit it.

I am waiting for the next fix to be released, as there are several problems with the backend and admin of the forums  

If nothing else works, PM me with the error or email me @ [email protected]

be sure to be really specific and include your exact browser version, time and date of incident, and your cookie settings for whatever browser you are using.


----------

